
As of Today, We Have Used Up All the Earth's Resources for 2016 - dpflan
http://qz.com/753603/as-of-today-we-have-used-up-all-the-earths-resources-for-2016?q=qz
======
edmanet
What about wind power? Are we out of wind?

